# חוות דעת על אלבומי "פיק-א-בוק"



## נועה1729 (10/12/11)

חוות דעת על אלבומי "פיק-א-בוק" 
שלום לכן/ם, שמי נועה, והייתי קוראת סמויה בפורום סביב ההכנות לחתונה שלנו. נעזרתי בפורום לעתים ורציתי לשתף בחוות דעתי על ספק ספציפי - חברת פיק-א-בוק - בתקווה שזה יוכל לעזור לאחרים בהמשך. התחתנו פעמיים - פעם בטקס אזרחי בבריטניה (משם מגיע אישי) ופעם בארץ. מהחתונה בחו"ל קיבלנו דיסק מהצלם, ובחרנו לערוך את האלבום בעצמנו כדי לחסוך בעלויות וגם בשביל הכיף. התלבטתי רבות בין "לופה" ל"פיק-א-בוק", חיפשתי גם כאן בפורום דעות, לא מצאתי משהו חותך לכאן או לכאן. בסוף הלכתי על פיק-א-בוק, משתי סיבות מרכזיות: יש להם אפשרות לגימור מאט, ולא מבריק; הם עושים למינציה לדפים ששומרת עליהם לאורך שנים מלכלוך וטביעות אצבעות (כך לפי התיאור באתר). לכן בחרתי להוסיף את הלמינציה (תוספת מחיר) וגם בחרתי באופציה המשודרגת של "שישה צבעים" במקום ארבעה - איכות ההדפסה אמורה להיות הרבה יותר טובה. גם זה היה בתוספת מחיר. אעיר שהיו לנו גם תמונות שחור-לבן וגם תמונות צבעוניות. ערכתי את האלבום בתוכנה שלהם, זה היה די פשוט, ושלחתי את ההזמנה. על 3 אלבומים של 60 עמודים שילמתי כ-1200 שקלים, כולל התוספות אך עם הנחת מבצע שהייתה באתר (כלומר בלי המבצע היה יוצא יותר). המשלוח הגיע אליי מאוד מהר, תוך מספר ימים, בדואר שליחים. ממש נוח. אבל כשפתחתי את האלבום חשכו עיניי - כל התמונות בשחור לבן יצאו בגוון ירקרק מובהק. יצרתי קשר עוד באותו יום עם החברה. הם אמרו שאני צריכה לשלוח להם את אחד האלבומים כדי להוכיח להם שיש באמת בעיה. אוקי, דרישה סבירה. ווידאתי שיחזירו לי את הכסף על המשלוח ואמרו לי שכן, רק אם יגלו שאכן יש בעיה... שלחתי עוד באותו יום. זה היה בתחילת אוקטובר. מאז התחילה סאגה שנמשכה חודשיים, לא פחות ולא יותר. בשבועות הראשונים הייתי יוצרת איתם קשר פעם בשבוע, אמרו לי שעדיין בודקים מה הבעיה ושיחזרו אליי. רק אחרי ששלחתי מייל קצת יותר זועם, התקשר אליי מנהל החברה. הוא הסביר שמתברר (מתברר?!) שיש בעיה עם תמונות שחור לבן שמודפסות בהדפסה האיכותית יותר (שישה צבעים) עם למינציה מאט. שהם לא יודעים בדיוק מה הבעיה ושהם מכוונים שוב ושוב את המכונה כדי להגיע לצבעים הנכונים. הוא שאל אם אני מוכנה לוותר על הלמינציה. אמרתי לו שבחרתי אותם בדיוק בגלל הלמינציה, אחרת כבר הייתי יכולה ללכת לחברה אחרת. אמרתי לו שימשיך בבדיקות. כך עברו עוד כמה שבועות. בכל פעם שפניתי לשאול מה קורה, אמרו לי שזה עדיין בבדיקה. רק אחרי ששלחתי מייל מאיים, שאם לא יטפלו בזה עד סוף השבוע, אדרוש את כספי חזרה, קיבלתי (עם או בלי קשר) מייל מהמנהל, לפיו האלבומים המתוקנים בדרך אליי. האלבומים הגיעו, אכן במצב הרבה יותר טוב מקודם. טיפה ירקרק אבל בקושי רואים. חודשיים תמימים אחרי שהתבררה הבעיה. עם האלבומים צירפו לי שובר הנחה לקנייה הבאה, של 40 ש"ח. כתבתי למנהל שה"פיצוי" ששלחו לי גובל במעליב, ושהוא מכסה פחות או יותר את עלות המשלוח חזרה של האלבום הפגום. שלא הגיוני לשלוח לי שובר הנחה לרכישה אצלם, כשלא בטוח כלל שארצה לבצע אצלם רכישה שוב. שלדעתי, מגיעה לי הנחה על הרכישה הנוכחית. כעת קיבלתי תשובה מהמנהל, בה הוא מתנצל על גובה הפיצוי, שזאת הייתה טעות, ושאקבל 50% הנחה על הרכישה הבאה שלי אצלם, בלי קשר לסכום. בעיניי מדובר עדיין בתשובה מרתיחה - הרי רכשתי אצלם את ה"קרם דה-לה קרם" שלהם כביכול, וקיבלתי מוצר פגום. למה שאני ארצה לבצע אצלם רכישה נוספת?! לזכותם ייאמר שהתמונות הצבעוניות יצאו יפות וחדות מאוד, והלמינציה מאוד מוסיפה ומקצועית. עכשיו אני מתלבטת מה לעשות עם האלבום של החתונה בארץ - בא לי לעשות ב"לופה" אבל מבאס אותי שאין דפים מאט. אם יש כאן מישהי שעשתה בלופה, ותוכל לספר לי אם היא מרוצה, אשמח לשמוע. חתונות שמחות ומזל טוב לכולן/ם!


----------



## veredmp (10/12/11)

לא לגבי לופה, אבל לגבי זומה 
שנה שעברה אמא של חבר שלי חגגה 60, אז כמתנה הכנו לה אלבום של תמונות שלה מכל השנים. חלק היו סרוקות וחלק תמונות מהמחשב. התוצאה יצאה מעולה. למרות שבאתר הם מזהירים שתמונות סרוקות לא יוצאות הכי טוב, הן יצאו חדות ויפהפיות וכמובן שהתמונות שהיו "ממוחשבות" מלכתחילה יצאו נהדר.


----------



## המרחפת (10/12/11)

אני עשיתי אלבומים בלופה 
(לא של החתונה, פשוט כי הוא עוד לא הייתה). אני לא בטוחה מה כוונתך גימור מאט ולא מבריק, כי כשאני מעיינת באלבום בלופה (הוצאתי אותו שוב כדי להיות בטוחה בתשובה) התחושה שלי היא כמו שמזמינים בפוטו שידפיס את התמונות במאט. רואים על הדף את מקור האור אבל הוא "שבור" ולא פסים לבנים מבריקים שמסנוורים ומסתירים את התמונה. אני הדפסתי בלופה שני אלבומים. אלבום אחד די קטן, מטיול, שעליו "התגלחתי" על השימוש בתוכנה. ועוד אלבום, הפורמט כמעט הכי גדול (30*30), לתמונות של 3 שנים. הגעתי למקסימום הדפים האפשרי, והאלבום מכיל 300 תמונות, כך שאפשר להשוות אותו לדעתי לאלבום חתונה  זה די מתיש לערוך אלבום כל כך גדול (במספר הדפים), ובאופן כללי עיצוב אלבומים אצלי זה ריצת מרתון. אבל בין שני האלבומים לופה שיפרו משמעותית את היצע הרקעים והעיצובים שהתוכנה מאפשרת. כשהדפסתי את האלבום הראשון לא הייתי מרוצה מאיכות ההדפסה במספר תמונות, ושתי מעצבות גרפיות אמרו לי שרק אני רואה את זה. באלבום השני הייתי מאד מרוצה מאיכות ההדפסה והצבעים, והוא היה הרבה יותר גדול עם תמונות יותר גדולות, כך שאם היו פאקים זה היה מורגש. אני רוצה לומר לך שבזמנו גם אני חיפשתי בתי דפוס שידפיסו על דפים יותר איכותיים (נייר פוטו), אבל אליה וקוץ בה, הם סיפקו תוכנות שלא היה לי בהן כמעט חופש פעולה ומתאימות רק למי שמעצב דפים בפוטושופ ומשתמש בתוכנה לצורך העימוד בלבד. בקיצור, אם את לא מעצבת גרפית אז אני כן ממליצה על לופה. אם את גרה באזור המרכז/ השפלה הפנימית את מוזמנת לבוא לראות את האלבום שלי.


----------



## נועה1729 (11/12/11)

תודה למתייחסות 
נראה לי שאלך על לופה ואקווה לטוב. מזל טוב!


----------



## semir (10/12/11)

עשיתי 4 אלבומים בלופה 
ולדעתי האיכות ממש טובה. עשיתי אלבום אחד בוואלה- הממשק מאוד לא נוח לדעתי.


----------



## superyal (11/12/11)

מחשבה.. 
עקרונית עשיתי אלבום מטיול לניו יורק דרך ZOOMA ויצא מצויין מצד שני אלבום נוסף שעשיתי מלופה לטיול אחר היה ממש מאכזב.. מצד שלישי חברים אחרים טענו שלופה עשו להם אחלה אלבום ומצד רביעי ראיתי אלבום של פיק-א-בוק והוא היה בכמה רמות יותר טוב מכל שאר האלבומים שראיתי/עשיתי זה היה משהו אחר לחלוטין אבל מצד שני הדעה שלך אומרת אחרת.. נראה לי שזה פשוט משתנה מפעם לפעם, אין לי מושג למה אבל כנראה שיש תקופות ואיכויות משתנות.. בקיצור זה כנראה עניין של מזל אין לי דרך אחרת להסביר את זה.. בהצלחה בכל מקרה


----------



## shiransw (11/12/11)

מבאס ממש לשמוע את מה שקרה לך! 
אני ממליצה בחום על זומה, עבדתי איתם הרבה, אפילו לא לא עם אלבומי ה HD (היותר איכותיים) והאיכות מעולה. שירות מהיר ונוח, מחירים הוגנים (פחות מלהדפיס, זה בטוח) ממליצה עליהם בחום רב!


----------



## נועה1729 (12/12/11)

תודה על ההמלצה! אבדוק אותם


----------



## בןבוי (12/12/11)

לא יכולה להמליץ על ספק, אבל 
אני חושבת שבגלל ה- 6 צבעים זה יצא לך קצת ירוק. 4 צבעים מספיקים בהחלט. בהנחה שהם עובדים גם עם פוטושופ, כשאת מעבירה תמונות בשחור-לבן בקשי מהם שייתנו הגדרה של גווני אפור על התמונות הספציפיות האלה. במחשבה שניה: הייתי חוזרת אליהם ומנצלת את ההנחה. הם כבר מכירים אותך ואני מניחה שיבדקו היטב את התוצר המוגמר לפני שישלחו לך אותו. בהצלחה.


----------



## janjana (12/12/11)

שאלה 
יש משהו שלא הבנתי בסיפור שלך - הסיבה שבחרת להדפיס בחברה הזו ולא במקום שבו צלמים מקצועיים מדפיסים היא המחיר??


----------



## black_light (12/12/11)

איפה מדפיסים צלמים מקצועיים? 
מעולם לא הדפסתי אלבום, ויש לי תכנונים להדפיס כמה אלבומים, כולל אלבום חתונה. אשמח לקבל המלצות על מקומות בהם מדפיסים צלמים מקצועיים!


----------



## janjana (12/12/11)

אני לא באמת יודעת 
מה שכן - יש הבדל של שמיים וארץ בין איכות ההדפסה של אלבומים שמגיעים מצלם מקצועי לבין אלו שמדפיסים מאתרים כמו לופה, פיקאבוק וכו'...


----------



## Pixelss (12/12/11)

שתי המלצות 
סטודיו 62 בככר המדינה צילומי חן במרכז שוסטר רוב הצלמים המוכרים עובדים איתם (ממה שאני יודעת טלי קצורין ינאי רובחה אור זהבי וכו')


----------



## ayala221 (12/12/11)

הצלם שלי המליץ לי  www.sby.co.il מכיוון שמראש הצהרנו שלא נעשה אלבומים דרכם הוא המליץ לי עליהם, איתם הוא עובד. אני מאוד מאוד סומכת על דעתו המקצועית והאמינות שלו.


----------



## Pixelss (13/12/11)

נכון שכחתי לרגע משבח בן יהודה! אם באמת טובים גם.


----------



## נועה1729 (12/12/11)

תשובה 
לפי מה שהבנתי, במקום בו צלמים מקצועיים מדפיסים, הצלם או מעצב גראפי מעצבים את האלבום ומביאים אותו להדפסה. לי אין תוכנה של עיצוב גראפי... לכן חיפשתי באתרים שמציעים תוכנת עיצוב פלוס הדפסת אלבום. גם נהניתי מהתהליך עצמו של העיצוב העצמי...


----------



## MayFebruar (12/12/11)

אני קיבלתי המלצה חמה 
מבחורה חמודה שהכרתי כאן בפורום ל- blurb.com . וגם ראיתי שיש בלוגרים שאני עוקבת שמשתמשים בבלורב באופן קבוע. אומנם עברה חצי שנה מהחתונה ועדיין לא הכנתי לנו אלבום, אבל אין שום ספק שאני אשתמש בשירות שלהם (בקרוב, אני מקווה!).


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/12/11)

הם עושים משלוח לישראל? 
או שאת גרה בחו"ל. זכור לי משום מה, ואני מקווה שהזיכרון שלי לא מטעה אותי, שאת גרה בנורבגיה... (מקווה שלא יצאתי חומוס)


----------



## MayFebruar (12/12/11)

ממש לא יצאת חומוס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וכן, אני גרה בנורבגיה (נחמד שזכרת! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). אבל בדקתי והם עושים משלוח לישראל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.blurb.com/create/book/shipping


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/12/11)

את יודעת למה זכרתי? 
בגלל הניק המיוחד שלך, שקצת עושה אסוציציה לנורבגיה ואצלי בראש זה התקשר. איזה כיף שהם עושים משלוח בישראל. אני אשקול לעשות שם אלבום בלי קשר...


----------



## MayFebruar (13/12/11)

אך פעם לא חשבתי שהניק שלי עושה אסוציאציה 
כזאת, ואם זה מקל לזכור מאיפה אני- מה טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 שיהיה לך בהצלחה וכייף במה שתבחרי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/12/11)

אני אפילו לא יכולה להסביר מאיפה האסוציציה 
אבל החלום שלי הוא לבקר בנורבגיה. יש בה משהו מאד רומנטי שבי באופן אישי מעורר רצון לבקר שם...


----------



## נועה1729 (12/12/11)

וואו, נראה מעולה! 
אני די אהבלה שלא בדקתי גם אוצפיות חו"ליות... תודה על ההמלצה!


----------



## בןבוי (13/12/11)

צלמים מקצועיים 
לפני שהם מעבירים אותה לדפוס, צלמים מקצועיים מעבדים את התמונה ומתאימים אותה לדפוס. כמי שעוסקת בתחום, פחות או יותר (לא אלבומים וכד'), אני יכולה להגיד לך שיש הבדל ניכר בין תמונות לדפוס ותצלומים. לכן, בניגוד לצלמים מקצועיים שעובדים עם חו"ל, לא הייתי ממהרת להדפיס את האלבום בחו"ל ולו רק בגללל התקרית שקרתה לך. אגב, זה יכול היה לקרות עם כל אחד ולא רק במקום שהדפסת. אם יש לך חברים שיש להם פוטושופ, בקשי מהם לעבד לך את התמונות, כך שיתאימו לדפוס. אם לא, אולי הצלם שלך יוכל לעשות לך את זה. בהצלחה.


----------



## MayFebruar (13/12/11)

בבקשה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואת ממש לא אהבלה


----------

